# Drink suggestions for cigars.



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

So, I've been looking for new drink suggestions to go with my cigars.

I've tried quite a bit of different beverages ranging from coffee to tea, ginger ale to chocolate milk, etc, but have never really tried any alcoholic drinks with a stogie.

I've never been a heavy drinker, could never stand the smell of beer. My wife has turned me on to white wine, which has been pretty decent, though I haven't tried it with a cigar. 

Obviously I hear lots of scotch being paired with cigars, but I figured that's probably a wee bit strong for me right now. Is there a way to work into an enjoyment of scotch (without much drinking background) or is there a better drink to start out with that pairs just as well?

Just looking to expand my palate and experience! Plus, after reading about scotch lately, I didn't realize how much went into the whole process - very interesting!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Pendleton & Coke, Jack & Coke, and Mojitos!! :thumb


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Rum and Coke Zero for me.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

jordanwimb said:


> So, I've been looking for new drink suggestions to go with my cigars.
> 
> I've tried quite a bit of different beverages ranging from coffee to tea, ginger ale to chocolate milk, etc, but have never really tried any alcoholic drinks with a stogie.
> 
> ...


Where to start?? Can't stand the smell of beer?? White wine??:scared: If you decide to go the scotch route, stay with a 12 year old single malt on ice. I suggest chill the bottle well before you pour, the ice won't melt as fast. I have found that Maduros go well with scotch, but the also go great with a properly chilled and poured Guiness. Try some Gentleman Jack on ice with a medium bodied cigar... I enjoy that as well. Or just stick to water, some say since it is pretty neutral in flavor it will not add or take away from you stick. Just my :2!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

How about red wines, merlot, cabs. I also like a Dr Pepper with spiced rum. Goes good with Anejos IMO.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions so far guys!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Rum and Coke Zero for me.


+1 for rum and coke zero....mmmmmmmm
I like Sailor Jerry with coke zero or Ron Zacapa straight with one ice cube.
Ron Zacapa is a sweeter rum. Smells wonderful and is heavenly on the tongue.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Sailor Jerry is in my regular rotation along with captain private stock and the kraken


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Sailor Jerry is in my regular rotation along with captain private stock and the kraken


Well obviously you would enjoy kraken....isn't it part squid....


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

How "smooth" are these for a beginner? I guess more so asking if they're somewhat easy to drink or more of an acquired taste?

The only comparison I can think of is reading how people suggest staying away from the more peat-ier scotch vs. the lighter stuff. I know you guys weren't listing scotches, just giving a reference.

Hope that makes sense, haha.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

jordanwimb said:


> How "smooth" are these for a beginner? I guess more so asking if they're somewhat easy to drink or more of an acquired taste?
> 
> The only comparison I can think of is reading how people suggest staying away from the more peat-ier scotch vs. the lighter stuff. I know you guys weren't listing scotches, just giving a reference.
> 
> Hope that makes sense, haha.


If you're essentially a non-drinker scotch is going to be something you probably won't enjoy off the bat. Light or smokey won't make much of a difference unless you water it down to the point it won't be enjoyable.
Zacapa being a sweeter rum, with one ice cube will be enjoyable. You also might try a port (take very small sips) or, if looking for some other mixed drinks that have a "clean" flavor:
Fresca and vodka
Whisky sour
Tom collins

The above have a citrus background and give a clean flavor that compliments the cigar instead of overpowering it.

Also, for a non-alcoholic drink try root beer. I was skeptical of some that recommended it but was very surprised to find it paired great with maduros.


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

I find coke to greatly enhance the cigar flavor, especially sweet and coffee notes. Any bourbon (I like 4 roses) + coke or any rum + coke is a win to me. Italian stock + coke goes great with it as well.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Drambuie and cigars...Gods gift to mankind.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

I appreciate the input guys! Looking forward to getting around to these suggestions.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i know you say you dont like beer, but what beer have you tried?
something like a bud light will taste like donkey piss compared to a stone or allagash brew

as for other stuff - many would enjoy wines, possibly go for a mixed cocktail (any assortment here... crown and gingerale, rum and coke, etc etc)


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

jordanwimb said:


> So, I've been looking for new drink suggestions to go with my cigars.
> 
> I've tried quite a bit of different beverages ranging from coffee to tea, ginger ale to chocolate milk, etc, but have never really tried any alcoholic drinks with a stogie.
> 
> ...


Lowland scotch + Cuban Cigars
Highland Scotch + Maduro/Spicy Cigars
Mojito + Light/Medium/Cuban Cigars
Rum & Coke + Maduros/Spicy Cigars

I drink coke most of the time with cigars. My favorite alcoholic drinks are mojitos, Pimms Cup, Mint Juleps, and bourbon with water or seven-up. I am a huge wine aficionado and collector but I never combine wine with cigars usually. Cigars bring out the tannins in the wine. Fortified and high alcohol wines work much better than classic wines. Highly extracted and high alcohol wines such as Mollydooker, Michael & David Wines, or anything by Philippe Melka usually pair decently with wine. My personal favorite combination is Sauternes and lighter cigars like the Illusione Epernay. I also recommend Madeira and Sherry (I am a total Madeira whore!). Cheers!


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Zogg said:


> i know you say you dont like beer, but what beer have you tried?
> something like a bud light will taste like donkey piss compared to a stone or allagash brew
> 
> as for other stuff - many would enjoy wines, possibly go for a mixed cocktail (any assortment here... crown and gingerale, rum and coke, etc etc)


I haven't tried beer simply because it smelled pretty much like you said - piss (you nailed it on the head), though most of it has always been Bud Light, etc. I'm open for suggestions on brews, just didn't have any idea where to start!


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

amsgpwarrior said:


> Lowland scotch + Cuban Cigars
> Highland Scotch + Maduro/Spicy Cigars
> Mojito + Light/Medium/Cuban Cigars
> Rum & Coke + Maduros/Spicy Cigars
> ...


Thanks for the info! I appreciate it!


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

A buddy of mine swears by drinking lemonade while smoking. But his best is an Arnold Palmer by Arizona Iced Tea.

For me it's a vodka tonic heavy on the lemon juice, clears the mouth.

Aloha, Pete


----------



## The Weatherman (Aug 15, 2011)

I love crown and coke with everything so that's my suggestion.


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Drambuie and cigars...Gods gift to mankind.


Fine choice good sir!


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Drinking Scotch is really no different from smoking cigars, in the sense that everyone has his/her own preference or "tradition" that one holds to.

Personally for me, I stay away from peaty Scotches (Islay region) when smoking because I think it competes with the cigar smoke flavor. Some may whole-heartedly disagree with me. Also, when I drink whisky, I never add ice or water in it. There are two main reasons to add ice: (1) it cools the whisky off so it's more enjoyable in hot weather (2) A little water or ice dilutes the alcohol content, and some say such dilution "opens up" the flavor of the drink even more, as when it's lighter, it's easier to discern the different notes. I personally think any dilution ruins the pure woody goodness for me, like drinking fat-free milk (YUK!)

Another thing to mention from my non-drinker friends is that smoking makes the whisky *significantly* *sweeter*. Most of the harsh alcohol burn is gone, and left is pure woody nectar.

Another alternative to Scotch whisky is Cognac, grape brandy made in the Cognac region in France. Instead of fermented from malt, Cognac is basically distilled wine aged in wood barrels. So the flavor profile is much cleaner and fruitier, yet it still maintains that lovely woody fragrance. I would recommend starting with a Hennessy or Courvoisiere VSOP, which are similarly priced to a typical 12-year Scotch.

Definitely worth a try. :tea:


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

cartey said:


> Drinking Scotch is really no different from smoking cigars, in the sense that everyone has his/her own preference or "tradition" that one holds to.
> 
> Personally for me, I stay away from peaty Scotches (Islay region) when smoking because I think it competes with the cigar smoke flavor. Some may whole-heartedly disagree with me. Also, when I drink whisky, I never add ice or water in it. There are two main reasons to add ice: (1) it cools the whisky off so it's more enjoyable in hot weather (2) A little water or ice dilutes the alcohol content, and some say such dilution "opens up" the flavor of the drink even more, as when it's lighter, it's easier to discern the different notes. I personally think any dilution ruins the pure woody goodness for me, like drinking fat-free milk (YUK!)
> 
> ...


Carter, thanks a lot for that information. I'm adding your suggestions to my list!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

If you are going to try a scotch id start with a good blended scotch. Some might.findbthem less sophisticated, but they are smoother for a beginner. Id put it in a rocks glass, splash of eater and one or two ice cubes. Let it sit for a minute ans it will open up all tje subtle flavors. Good luck!! I am not much of a scotch drinker but I will say that the cigar compluments the scotch. Most here talk about it the other way around, the scotch comolimenting the cigar.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> If you are going to try a scotch id start with a good blended scotch. Some might.findbthem less sophisticated, but they are smoother for a beginner. Id put it in a rocks glass, splash of eater and one or two ice cubes. Let it sit for a minute ans it will open up all tje subtle flavors. Good luck!! I am not much of a scotch drinker but I will say that the cigar compluments the scotch. Most here talk about it the other way around, the scotch comolimenting the cigar.


Thanks for the recommendation, Scott. I was planning on trying a blended scotch soon, actually. Next step is deciding on which one - Chivas looks like a good choice, but every now and then you see someone saying it tastes like crap. Which is the same for most reviews on products - mostly good, then some that say it's the worst on earth.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

You want smooth? I'm enjoying a 10 Cane rum on the rocks with a La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte right now. It's a light, refreshing, delightful rum for a warm summer day or evening. :drinking::smoke:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Rosie said:


> You want smooth? I'm enjoying a 10 Cane rum on the rocks with a La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte right now. It's a light, refreshing, delightful rum for a warm summer day or evening. :drinking::smoke:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


Thanks, Jon - I'll add it to my list. I also added Zacapa's rum to my list, at the suggestion of a previous poster.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hirize said:


> A buddy of mine swears by drinking lemonade while smoking. But his best is an Arnold Palmer by Arizona Iced Tea.
> 
> For me it's a vodka tonic heavy on the lemon juice, clears the mouth.
> 
> Aloha, Pete


I'm with your friend on this one, either Arnold palmer, lemonade or coffee.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

jordanwimb said:


> Carter, thanks a lot for that information. I'm adding your suggestions to my list!


Heh. I don't pressure my peers to smoke, NEVER. But I'll never call you a brother if you don't sip a nice glass of whisky with me. 

Anything to help a BOTL out to enjoy his fine cigars. :tea:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

jordanwimb said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, Scott. I was planning on trying a blended scotch soon, actually. Next step is deciding on which one - Chivas looks like a good choice, but every now and then you see someone saying it tastes like crap. Which is the same for most reviews on products - mostly good, then some that say it's the worst on earth.


Chivas 18 year, (blue label) its sitting on my bar right behind me as I type. I am not much of a scotch drinker, but there was a post earlier that nailed it on the head in that the cigar actually mellows the harsness that a lot of non-scotch drinkers find. That is why I said that the cigar compliments the scotch, not the other way around.

Some people have multiple drinks at the ready when they smoke their cigars. Maybe you should take a "control" cigar that you are familiar with, pour yourself 4 or 5 different types of drinks (water, rum drink, vodka drink, tea, scotch) smoke the cigar and cycle through the different drinks. See what you like.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet Tea, Root Beer or Wild Turkey Rare Breed straight up..(if I dont have Rare Breed will mix bourbon with Mt. Dew)


Shawn


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, bro!


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

As far as the beers, try Guinness, or if you are looking for a lighter drink, Newcastle Brown Ale. The Guinness is pretty thick, but the Newcastle seems to have a sort of caramel taste that hides the normal beer taste you get from the big boys. Being a Texan opens up a few more doors for you. Zeiginbock or some of the Shiner fare is also different enough from the Bud swill that it may work for you. Other than that, all my ideas, such as chocolate milk, iced tea, and root beer have already been named. Plenty of of good stuff.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info, KB. I'll definitely add some of those to my list and look into the others.

Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

i drink water. my pallet is still new to cigars..i dont want anything in the way


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

n00b said:


> i drink water. my pallet is still new to cigars..i dont want anything in the way


I may be trying that tonight since I seem to be out of ginger ale!


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I drink dessert wine or woodchuck cider as silly as that is.

Both are sweet, the wine obviously being 10x sweeter, and I find that as long as it's not an intense cigar (though I admit I barely know anything about them and probably smoke them wrong) it won't overpower it and complements it nicely.

But I'm weird so eh.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Delsana said:


> I drink dessert wine or woodchuck cider as silly as that is.
> 
> Both are sweet, the wine obviously being 10x sweeter, and I find that as long as it's not an intense cigar (though I admit I barely know anything about them and probably smoke them wrong) it won't overpower it and complements it nicely.
> 
> But I'm weird so eh.


Hey, if it works, it works!

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

